# Prise HDMI



## Lavinia (29 Octobre 2015)

Je viens d'acheter un Apple TV… Mon téléviseur ne possède pas de prise HDMI ! Dois-je changer de téléviseur ?


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Octobre 2015)

Ben oui si tu veux pouvoir y brancher ton ATV... Mais c'est le genre de détail dont on prend conscience avant l'achat de l'ATV.
Ceci dit, ton TV doit quand même être assez ancien (+ de 10 ans ?) pour un tel constat !


----------

